# Small Apple Orchard



## BleekerNY (Jun 26, 2002)

I own a vacation home with a 36 tree apple orchard. I need to get information on how to care for them correctly. Trimming, spraying fertilizing.

Where is the best place to learn? Maybe a good book.

I also have an additional 20 acres I can plant on. Is farming trees a good side business? Can you partnerup with someone to grow the trees?

Thank You


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jun 27, 2002)

I am an Arborist as my main job, and I have 10 acres at home where I run a small farm on the side. We are a CSA farm ( community supported agriculture) I grow vegitables , fruit , berries and wildflowers. My customers prepay at the beginning of the year and we deliver at a central location produce and flowers to them from june to october. or they can come to the farm and pick up. they get either a full share 1/2 bushel or a 1/2 share 1/3 bushel per week. It is a good way to make extra income . we also tried the vege stand but didnt have to much luck with that . Are you going to be Organic or will you use synthetic chemicals. Apples take 8 sprays a year for good fruit . If you are not organic then use a fruit tree mix, 1st early April just prior to budbreak, 2nd mid April 2 weeks apart, 3rd early May, 4th Mid May, 5th early June, 6th July 28 days after the 5th, 7th August 28 days after the 6th, 8th September use Insectidal Soap or Hort. Oil. Good Luck! JPM


----------

